# Innokin Crazy



## RoSsIkId (28/5/14)

Good eve guys and gals

Been vaping for more than a month and enjoying it so much. Have had a few puffs of a stinky and well it just gets worse. So here is my vape gear as of today. Im also including my travel bag.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

Good going @RoSsIkId, yip tried a nice tobacco in a pipe a while ago (special occasion) and after lighting it up, one puff and I put it down, never thought I would ever find a good pipe tobacco disgusting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (28/5/14)

Nice going @RoSsIkId Bet you never thought quitting smoking would be this easy, or this enjoyable

That bag looks like a Lowe Pro pouch


----------



## RoSsIkId (28/5/14)

@johan it really does taste like the 1st time i smoked. Dont know why back then i thought it tasted nice. Oh this is my list
Home mod: Itaste SVD with 2 3400mah green batterys
All day mod: Itaste MVP v2
Back up mod: Itaste VV V3
Clearos: 2 x iclear 16B
1 x iclear 16D
1 x kangertech pro tank mini 3
Charger: i4 nitecore
Carry bag: Elevatec ecig bag
Travel bag: Lowepro gps bag

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (28/5/14)

@devdev i didnt think it be this addictive. Wouldnt say expensive at its cost me 2months of stinkies so the gear is almost payed up. Will prob get a RBA to use on the SVD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> @johan it really does taste like the 1st time i smoked. Dont know why back then i thought it tasted nice. Oh this is my list
> Home mod: Itaste SVD with 2 3400mah green batterys
> All day mod: Itaste MVP v2
> Back up mod: Itaste VV V3
> ...



Nice setup you've got there and more than enough backups - I started when I was about 12/13yrs old and thought I'm just the man, can't remember that it ever tasted bad to me, most probably "bullshit baffled brains" at that age.


----------

